# Yes, some cultures are superior to others



## DOTR

*Could it be that Marc Faber was onto something?
*






Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts






Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms


*"In an age of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act"
*


----------



## Asclepias

DOTR said:


> Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts
> 
> Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms
> 
> Maybe Marc faber is on to something?


Kinda explains why God punished people by turning them white in the bible.


----------



## Johann

Fucking white people.

thinking they all cool 'n sheit.

going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.

fucking crackers.


----------



## BlackFlag

DOTR said:


> Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts
> 
> Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms
> 
> Maybe Marc faber is on to something?


One man's stupid magical belief is another man's treasure


----------



## WinterBorn

What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I was wondering how black people were going to justify killing and eating albinos.  They are white!   That's the best answer I've heard yet.


----------



## DOTR

WinterBorn said:


> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.



   What I find amusing is your confusing a statement on history with claiming credit. Nor did he mention "skin tone".
  Lie much?


----------



## DOTR

Tipsycatlover said:


> I was wondering how black people were going to justify killing and eating albinos.  They are white!   That's the best answer I've heard yet.



   Haha didnt see that coming. But I am sure you are spot on.


----------



## WinterBorn

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is your confusing a statement on history with claiming credit. Nor did he mention "skin tone".
> Lie much?
Click to expand...


Oh please, are you going to pretend you have seen all the posts with "blacks don't win Nobel Prizes" or similar nonsense?


----------



## DOTR

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is your confusing a statement on history with claiming credit. Nor did he mention "skin tone".
> Lie much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, are you going to pretend you have seen all the posts with "blacks don't win Nobel Prizes" or similar nonsense?
Click to expand...


  Never seen such a post. But I'm wondering if it is true or not. Shouldn't the veracity of the claim be the only criteria for judging such a post?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is your confusing a statement on history with claiming credit. Nor did he mention "skin tone".
> Lie much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, are you going to pretend you have seen all the posts with "blacks don't win Nobel Prizes" or similar nonsense?
Click to expand...

The meaning isn't meant to apply to individuals but to the culture and civilization that developed.   If you took a white person and raised them in a culture that killed albinos for lucky charms the white person would be just as savage as black people are.


----------



## WinterBorn

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is your confusing a statement on history with claiming credit. Nor did he mention "skin tone".
> Lie much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, are you going to pretend you have seen all the posts with "blacks don't win Nobel Prizes" or similar nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never seen such a post. But I'm wondering if it is true or not. Shouldn't the veracity of the claim be the only criteria for judging such a post?
Click to expand...


If the claim is that all whites are superior to all blacks, then having 892 people win a certain prize really doesn't say much, does it?  It certainly makes the veracity of the claim that all whites are superior to all blacks ridiculous.


----------



## Asclepias

Johann said:


> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.


Too bad they did none of those things without the help of Black people. For example. You wouldnt be on the internet if not for a Black person.


----------



## BlackFlag

Tipsycatlover said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is your confusing a statement on history with claiming credit. Nor did he mention "skin tone".
> Lie much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, are you going to pretend you have seen all the posts with "blacks don't win Nobel Prizes" or similar nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The meaning isn't meant to apply to individuals but to the culture and civilization that developed.   If you took a white person and raised them in a culture that killed albinos for lucky charms the white person would be just as savage as black people are.
Click to expand...

^ says Tipsy, who was raised in a culture where she spends most of her time alone, spreading hatred on an inconsequential message board, adding nothing to society


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they did none of those things without the help of Black people. For example. You wouldnt be on the internet if not for a Black person.
Click to expand...



Without an America there would have been no internet.  What makes America special is it gathered intellectual wealth from all over the world.  Contributions came from everywhere.


----------



## DOTR

WinterBorn said:


> If the claim is that all whites are superior to all blacks, then having 892 people win a certain prize really doesn't say much, does it?  It certainly makes the veracity of the claim that all whites are superior to all blacks ridiculous.



   "IF the claim is....". But was it? Really? ALL whites are superior to ALL whites? Or did you just make that up?
I ask again...with 14% of the world population are whites well represented among Nobel Prize winners? Is the post stating a fairly truthful observation? Or is truth once again  to take a back seat to your political agenda?


----------



## Yarddog

of course one problem for the continent of Africa is a lot of the most educated have moved overseas for more opportunities, including the United States. Good for them but probably not so good for those countries that are still developing


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they did none of those things without the help of Black people. For example. You wouldnt be on the internet if not for a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without an America there would have been no internet.  What makes America special is it gathered intellectual wealth from all over the world.  Contributions came from everywhere.
Click to expand...

Without a Black person Columbus would have never made it here. America does not mean white. Lots of races are american.


----------



## DOTR

Asclepias said:


> Too bad they did none of those things without the help of Black people. For example. You wouldnt be on the internet if not for a Black person.



  Al Gore was black?


----------



## Asclepias

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the claim is that all whites are superior to all blacks, then having 892 people win a certain prize really doesn't say much, does it?  It certainly makes the veracity of the claim that all whites are superior to all blacks ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "IF the claim is....". But was it? Really? ALL whites are superior to ALL whites? Or did you just make that up?
> I ask again...with 14% of the world population are whites well represented among Nobel Prize winners? Is the post stating a fairly truthful observation? Or is truth once again  to take a back seat to your political agenda?
Click to expand...

Who made up the Nobel prize awards? White people or some other race?  You can effectively dismiss any white people as deserving of the award from inception until recently.


----------



## Yarddog

Johann said:


> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.





We invented the fucking crackers too??   I know somebody else invented humus


----------



## DOTR

*The point was, as in the title of the thread, Marc Faber is correct to say some cultures are better than others.*


----------



## Asclepias

DOTR said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they did none of those things without the help of Black people. For example. You wouldnt be on the internet if not for a Black person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Gore was black?
Click to expand...

No but Mark Dean is.


----------



## DOTR

Yarddog said:


> of course one problem for the continent of Africa is a lot of the most educated have moved overseas for more opportunities, including the United States. Good for them but probably not so good for those countries that are still developing



  The most educated are smart enough to flee african culture for European founded nations.


----------



## Asclepias

DOTR said:


> The point was, as in the title of the thread, Marc Faber is correct to say some cultures are better than others.
> 
> View attachment 155615



People that have sex with dogs and dolphins should never speak about someone elses culture. 

Malcolm Brenner who had sex with Dolly the dolphin speaks out in Dolphin Lover documentary | Daily Mail Online


----------



## ScienceRocks

A culture that values education, science and critical thinking is superior to one that doesn't.


----------



## DOTR

Asclepias said:


> Who made up the Nobel prize awards? White people or some other race?  You can effectively dismiss any white people as deserving of the award from inception until recently.



  Guess I am still waiting for an African to create a Nobel Prize to advance science.


----------



## Asclepias

ScienceRocks said:


> A culture that values education, science and critical thinking is superior to one that doesn't.


Sounds like African culture to me. They established civilization and two of the greatest centers of learning the world has ever known.


----------



## Asclepias

DOTR said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who made up the Nobel prize awards? White people or some other race?  You can effectively dismiss any white people as deserving of the award from inception until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I am still waiting for an African to create a Nobel Prize to advance science.
Click to expand...

We arent insecure. We dont need awards. We just do us and build libraries, pyramids, and various empires.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they did none of those things without the help of Black people. For example. You wouldnt be on the internet if not for a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without an America there would have been no internet.  What makes America special is it gathered intellectual wealth from all over the world.  Contributions came from everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a Black person Columbus would have never made it here. America does not mean white. Lots of races are american.
Click to expand...



well absolutely, ive never claimed otherwise. The so called white people are quite diverse as well, coming from all parts of the world.   

So heres some perspective to the claim of a black navigator, 
Christopher Columbus, Multicultural


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they did none of those things without the help of Black people. For example. You wouldnt be on the internet if not for a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without an America there would have been no internet.  What makes America special is it gathered intellectual wealth from all over the world.  Contributions came from everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a Black person Columbus would have never made it here. America does not mean white. Lots of races are american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well absolutely, ive never claimed otherwise. The so called white people are quite diverse as well, coming from all parts of the world.
> 
> So heres some perspective to the claim of a black navigator,
> Christopher Columbus, Multicultural
Click to expand...

I have no idea what your link had to do with my claim. Besides Blacks made it here long before Colulumbus did. The natives told him about it and he wrote about it his diary. Even sent back the gold alloy spear heads the natives traded for with the west Africans to Spain.

The Unfolding Journey: AFRICAN EXPLORERS AND SETTLERS OF THE NEW WORLD

"A navigator and explorer of African ancestry, *Pedro Alonso Nino* traveled with Christopher Columbus’ first expedition to the New World in 1492. He was also known as “El Negro” (The Black). Pedro Nino was the pilot of Columbus’ ship the “Santa Maria.” In 1493, he also accompanied Columbus on the explorer’s second voyage which discovered Trinidad and the mouth of the Orinoco River in South America, piloting one of the 17 ships in the fleet. "


----------



## Gracie

Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who made up the Nobel prize awards? White people or some other race?  You can effectively dismiss any white people as deserving of the award from inception until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I am still waiting for an African to create a Nobel Prize to advance science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent insecure. We dont need awards. We just do us and build libraries, pyramids, and various empires.
Click to expand...



Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder. theres still African tribes whos' ancestors had not a thing to do with geometry or anything created by the Egyptians.  This competition is actually a pretty silly one because intelligence is inherent in all humans, it only needs to be brought out under the right circumstances


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.


Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.


----------



## WinterBorn

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the claim is that all whites are superior to all blacks, then having 892 people win a certain prize really doesn't say much, does it?  It certainly makes the veracity of the claim that all whites are superior to all blacks ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "IF the claim is....". But was it? Really? ALL whites are superior to ALL whites? Or did you just make that up?
> I ask again...with 14% of the world population are whites well represented among Nobel Prize winners? Is the post stating a fairly truthful observation? Or is truth once again  to take a back seat to your political agenda?
Click to expand...


Do you think the people posting this garbage believe that only SOME blacks are inferior?

As for my political agenda, you could not be further from the truth.  I have no pro-black or anti-white political agenda.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they did none of those things without the help of Black people. For example. You wouldnt be on the internet if not for a Black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without an America there would have been no internet.  What makes America special is it gathered intellectual wealth from all over the world.  Contributions came from everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a Black person Columbus would have never made it here. America does not mean white. Lots of races are american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well absolutely, ive never claimed otherwise. The so called white people are quite diverse as well, coming from all parts of the world.
> 
> So heres some perspective to the claim of a black navigator,
> Christopher Columbus, Multicultural
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what your link had to do with my claim. Besides Blacks made it here long before Colulumbus did. The natives told him about it and he wrote about it his diary. Even sent back the gold alloy spear heads the natives traded for with the west Africans to Spain.
> 
> The Unfolding Journey: AFRICAN EXPLORERS AND SETTLERS OF THE NEW WORLD
> 
> "A navigator and explorer of African ancestry, *Pedro Alonso Nino* traveled with Christopher Columbus’ first expedition to the New World in 1492. He was also known as “El Negro” (The Black). Pedro Nino was the pilot of Columbus’ ship the “Santa Maria.” In 1493, he also accompanied Columbus on the explorer’s second voyage which discovered Trinidad and the mouth of the Orinoco River in South America, piloting one of the 17 ships in the fleet. "
Click to expand...



I can care less who made it here first. Guaranteed there was someone before them from asia. But as far as Europeans go Coloumbus was the first for them. So from their perspective its a benchmark


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
Click to expand...

Please. Enough already.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who made up the Nobel prize awards? White people or some other race?  You can effectively dismiss any white people as deserving of the award from inception until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I am still waiting for an African to create a Nobel Prize to advance science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent insecure. We dont need awards. We just do us and build libraries, pyramids, and various empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder. theres still African tribes whos' ancestors had not a thing to do with geometry or anything created by the Egyptians.  This competition is actually a pretty silly one because intelligence is inherent in all humans, it only needs to be brought out under the right circumstances
Click to expand...

I disagree. African culture all over is founded on pretty much the same principles. The pattern is repeated from the most advanced (by white ideology) to the least. Funny you mentioned geometric. All African art is based on that principle.


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Enough already.
Click to expand...

Too much information or are you saying you dont want to believe it?


----------



## Yarddog

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Enough already.
Click to expand...



Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they did none of those things without the help of Black people. For example. You wouldnt be on the internet if not for a Black person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without an America there would have been no internet.  What makes America special is it gathered intellectual wealth from all over the world.  Contributions came from everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a Black person Columbus would have never made it here. America does not mean white. Lots of races are american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well absolutely, ive never claimed otherwise. The so called white people are quite diverse as well, coming from all parts of the world.
> 
> So heres some perspective to the claim of a black navigator,
> Christopher Columbus, Multicultural
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what your link had to do with my claim. Besides Blacks made it here long before Colulumbus did. The natives told him about it and he wrote about it his diary. Even sent back the gold alloy spear heads the natives traded for with the west Africans to Spain.
> 
> The Unfolding Journey: AFRICAN EXPLORERS AND SETTLERS OF THE NEW WORLD
> 
> "A navigator and explorer of African ancestry, *Pedro Alonso Nino* traveled with Christopher Columbus’ first expedition to the New World in 1492. He was also known as “El Negro” (The Black). Pedro Nino was the pilot of Columbus’ ship the “Santa Maria.” In 1493, he also accompanied Columbus on the explorer’s second voyage which discovered Trinidad and the mouth of the Orinoco River in South America, piloting one of the 17 ships in the fleet. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can care less who made it here first. Guaranteed there was someone before them from asia. But as far as Europeans go Coloumbus was the first for them. So from their perspective its a benchmark
Click to expand...

Thats the problem with white culture though. They feel so inferior they feel the need to lie about who got here first.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
Click to expand...

See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?


----------



## K9Buck

Yarddog said:


> Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder.



You actually read that loon's posts and respond?  LOL.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DOTR said:


> *Could it be that Marc Faber was onto something?
> *
> 
> View attachment 155610
> 
> Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts
> 
> 
> View attachment 155611
> 
> Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms
> 
> 
> *"In an age of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act"*



Yes, some go around invading countries, bombing countries and the like, others don't.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
Click to expand...



whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too much information or are you saying you dont want to believe it?
Click to expand...

What I think is...you are not as secure in yourself as I originally thought because no matter what anyone says, you poo pooh off every comment to "blacks did it first". Now you want to do it that Asians were founded by blacks. I tired of the one sided blindness you are afflicted with. Yes, blacks have done many things. So have other races and cultures. Its time you acknowledged that.


----------



## Yarddog

K9Buck said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually read that loon's posts and respond?  LOL.
Click to expand...



Im drinking rum


----------



## Gracie

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
Click to expand...

Actually...Lucy was the first found in Africa and for a very long time...it was believed we originated from her. But..wasn't there a new discovery of bones found somewhere else that are OLDER than Lucy?


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
Click to expand...

I was talking about Gracie not you.  It seems like she cant take it when I alter her reality.  Even the idea that Blacks did something significant is disturbing to her.


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Lucy was the first found in Africa and for a very long time...it was believed we originated from her. But..wasn't there a new discovery of bones found somewhere else that are OLDER than Lucy?
Click to expand...

Yes in the middle east which as the bible, Greeks, and even some modern day white historians tell us was populated by Blacks prior to being over ran with other races.


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too much information or are you saying you dont want to believe it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I think is...you are not as secure in yourself as I originally thought because no matter what anyone says, you poo pooh off every comment to "blacks did it first". Now you want to do it that Asians were founded by blacks. I tired of the one sided blindness you are afflicted with. Yes, blacks have done many things. So have other races and cultures. Its time you acknowledged that.
Click to expand...

Look at it realistically. White or light skin is like 10k years old. it makes sense Black people did most things first. I'm only repeating what I have found through research.  A Chinese DNA specialist by the name of Jin Li is the one that announced this.


----------



## Yarddog

Gracie said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Lucy was the first found in Africa and for a very long time...it was believed we originated from her. But..wasn't there a new discovery of bones found somewhere else that are OLDER than Lucy?
Click to expand...



yeah, i think your right,  I heard something about it. The truth is. the earth is very very old and weve barely scratched the surface of its history. THOUGH, I do believe the rift valley was determined to be the place where humanity survived some meteor strike that thinned the herd some


----------



## Asclepias

K9Buck said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually read that loon's posts and respond?  LOL.
Click to expand...

Trying to get people not to talk to me huh.


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Gracie not you.  It seems like she cant take it when I alter her reality.  Even the idea that Blacks did something significant is disturbing to her.
Click to expand...

You know me better than that. At least, I thought so. I never EVER said blacks never did anything significant and you know it. You just don't like me telling you what I see in your posts. It gets old, Ascle. I learn much from you, but when you go on and on and on and on and ignore what I MYSELF say...then it gets old being taught by a blinded teacher.


----------



## Leo123

According the link provided in the OP, there are more albinos than normal, per capita, in the population in question.  That really seems like natural selection.


----------



## Gracie

Yarddog said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Lucy was the first found in Africa and for a very long time...it was believed we originated from her. But..wasn't there a new discovery of bones found somewhere else that are OLDER than Lucy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i think your right,  I heard something about it. The truth is. the earth is very very old and weve barely scratched the surface of its history. THOUGH, I do believe the rift valley was determined to be the place where humanity survived some meteor strike that thinned the herd some
Click to expand...

I just googled it. Ardi is older than Lucy. Africa. So...I guess we ALL are africans but like someone else said...we got all spread out and adapted to new environments.


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Gracie not you.  It seems like she cant take it when I alter her reality.  Even the idea that Blacks did something significant is disturbing to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know me better than that. At least, I thought so. I never EVER said blacks never did anything significant and you know it. You just don't like me telling you what I see in your posts. It gets old, Ascle. I learn much from you, but when you go on and on and on and on and ignore what I MYSELF say...then it gets old being taught by a blinded teacher.
Click to expand...

So what was with the reaction when I said the first two dynasties of China were Black?  Why is that unbelievable to you?


----------



## K9Buck

Asclepias said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually read that loon's posts and respond?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get people not to talk to me huh.
Click to expand...


I've seen you engage in some thoughtful discussions in the past.  You really need to get over this obsession you have to prove the superiority of the black race.  Doing so puts you on the same level as the idiot white supremacists.


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can sit here and argue about who is smarter/superior..blacks or whites..while ignoring the asian elephant in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Asian culture is the closest approximation of African culture. Makes sense because the first 2 Chinese dynasties were founded by Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too much information or are you saying you dont want to believe it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I think is...you are not as secure in yourself as I originally thought because no matter what anyone says, you poo pooh off every comment to "blacks did it first". Now you want to do it that Asians were founded by blacks. I tired of the one sided blindness you are afflicted with. Yes, blacks have done many things. So have other races and cultures. Its time you acknowledged that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at it realistically. White or light skin is like 10k years old. it makes sense Black people did most things first. I'm only repeating what I have found through research.  A Chinese DNA specialist by the name of Jin Li is the one that announced this.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I will check it out next google phase I get into. Thanks.


----------



## Gracie

K9Buck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually read that loon's posts and respond?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get people not to talk to me huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen you engage in some thoughtful discussions in the past.  You really need to get over this obsession you have to prove the superiority of the black race.  Doing so puts you on the same level as the idiot white supremacists.
Click to expand...

BINGO BINGO BINGO and you said it better than I did. Thank you!


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> 
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Gracie not you.  It seems like she cant take it when I alter her reality.  Even the idea that Blacks did something significant is disturbing to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know me better than that. At least, I thought so. I never EVER said blacks never did anything significant and you know it. You just don't like me telling you what I see in your posts. It gets old, Ascle. I learn much from you, but when you go on and on and on and on and ignore what I MYSELF say...then it gets old being taught by a blinded teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what was with the reaction when I said the first two dynasties of China were Black?  Why is that unbelievable to you?
Click to expand...

I told you why it got that reaction from me. Every post I see, I never see you bend to anything ANYTHING other than "blacks did it first". And so what if they did??? Why it is such an issue with you? There are smart and stupid in all races, ascle.


----------



## Asclepias

K9Buck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually read that loon's posts and respond?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get people not to talk to me huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen you engage in some thoughtful discussions in the past.  You really need to get over this obsession you have to prove the superiority of the black race.  Doing so puts you on the same level as the idiot white supremacists.
Click to expand...

I dont have an obsession. The OP has an obsession. I am here simply to provide an alternate theory to his implications about culture. If you think counteracting his bullshit is an obsession with Black superiority let me be the first to assure you that being first to do something doesnt determine superiority.


----------



## Gracie

Ardi info for those wanting to read it:

Oldest Skeleton of Human Ancestor Found


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> being first to do something doesnt determine superiority.


Agreed.


----------



## Yarddog

Gracie said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks taught them to eat with chop sticks,  and they invented sticks too.. you didnt know that?
> 
> 
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Lucy was the first found in Africa and for a very long time...it was believed we originated from her. But..wasn't there a new discovery of bones found somewhere else that are OLDER than Lucy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i think your right,  I heard something about it. The truth is. the earth is very very old and weve barely scratched the surface of its history. THOUGH, I do believe the rift valley was determined to be the place where humanity survived some meteor strike that thinned the herd some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just googled it. Ardi is older than Lucy. Africa. So...I guess we ALL are africans but like someone else said...we got all spread out and adapted to new environments.
Click to expand...



Well, sure thats why if you have type O blood you share the same blood type as most Africans. How could that be possible if we didnt come from there ?


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See. Whites are so insecure they cant believe that Blacks founded the first two Chinese dynasties.  Why do you think the indigenous people of those lands all look like a mix between Blacks and what we now perceive as Asians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Gracie not you.  It seems like she cant take it when I alter her reality.  Even the idea that Blacks did something significant is disturbing to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know me better than that. At least, I thought so. I never EVER said blacks never did anything significant and you know it. You just don't like me telling you what I see in your posts. It gets old, Ascle. I learn much from you, but when you go on and on and on and on and ignore what I MYSELF say...then it gets old being taught by a blinded teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what was with the reaction when I said the first two dynasties of China were Black?  Why is that unbelievable to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you why it got that reaction from me. Every post I see, I never see you bend to anything ANYTHING other than "blacks did it first". And so what if they did??? Why it is such an issue with you? There are smart and stupid in all races, ascle.
Click to expand...

"And so what if they did???"

Simple. We were talking about culture and I noted the similarities between the Asian and African cultures.  Then for those that may not be aware I pointed out the first two dynasties were founded by Blacks.  Why is that a bad thing to you?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It isn't really fair to claim cultural superiority.   What cultures are is incompatible.  Sometimes so incompatible that they cannot live together.


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Gracie not you.  It seems like she cant take it when I alter her reality.  Even the idea that Blacks did something significant is disturbing to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know me better than that. At least, I thought so. I never EVER said blacks never did anything significant and you know it. You just don't like me telling you what I see in your posts. It gets old, Ascle. I learn much from you, but when you go on and on and on and on and ignore what I MYSELF say...then it gets old being taught by a blinded teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what was with the reaction when I said the first two dynasties of China were Black?  Why is that unbelievable to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you why it got that reaction from me. Every post I see, I never see you bend to anything ANYTHING other than "blacks did it first". And so what if they did??? Why it is such an issue with you? There are smart and stupid in all races, ascle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "And so what if they did???"
> 
> Simple. We were talking about culture and I noted the similarities between the Asian and African cultures.  Then for those that may not be aware I pointed out the first two dynasties were founded by Blacks.  Why is that a bad thing to you?
Click to expand...

Who said it was a bad thing? Certainly not I. I also thanked you for the info because its the first I ever heard of it.


----------



## K9Buck

Asclepias said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually read that loon's posts and respond?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get people not to talk to me huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen you engage in some thoughtful discussions in the past.  You really need to get over this obsession you have to prove the superiority of the black race.  Doing so puts you on the same level as the idiot white supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have an obsession. The OP has an obsession. I am here simply to provide an alternate theory to his implications about culture. If you think counteracting his bullshit is an obsession with Black superiority let me be the first to assure you that being first to do something doesnt determine superiority.
Click to expand...


You spew that garbage continually.  Stop.


----------



## Gracie

Now, this is quite interesting..which leads me to other questions. But first..here is the link:

The Story of Africa| BBC World Service

So, if early EARLY man originated in Africa and spread out to asia and the rest of the world, where does all this come in to what the Bible teaches? If God made man in His image....ascle will love this part...does that mean God is black skinned???


----------



## Asclepias

K9Buck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every white guy is an Einstein and not every black guy is a pyramid builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually read that loon's posts and respond?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get people not to talk to me huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen you engage in some thoughtful discussions in the past.  You really need to get over this obsession you have to prove the superiority of the black race.  Doing so puts you on the same level as the idiot white supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have an obsession. The OP has an obsession. I am here simply to provide an alternate theory to his implications about culture. If you think counteracting his bullshit is an obsession with Black superiority let me be the first to assure you that being first to do something doesnt determine superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You spew that garbage continually.  Stop.
Click to expand...

I dont do it to make you feel good. I do it to educate. If you have an aversion to education then avert your eyes.


----------



## Gracie

I dunno K9. Ascle might have a point. Actually, a couple of points. Imagine skinheads surprise when they die, meet God, and He is black. I'm sorry, but..LOL!


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Now, this is quite interesting..which leads me to other questions. But first..here is the link:
> 
> The Story of Africa| BBC World Service
> 
> So, if early EARLY man originated in Africa and spread out to asia and the rest of the world, where does all this come in to what the Bible teaches? If God made man in His image....ascle will love this part...does that mean God is black skinned???


skin like burnt bronze and hair like white wool.
Adam from adamah or reddish brown earth.


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this is quite interesting..which leads me to other questions. But first..here is the link:
> 
> The Story of Africa| BBC World Service
> 
> So, if early EARLY man originated in Africa and spread out to asia and the rest of the world, where does all this come in to what the Bible teaches? If God made man in His image....ascle will love this part...does that mean God is black skinned???
> 
> 
> 
> skin like burnt bronze and hair like white wool.
Click to expand...

I dunno about God. But Jesus was dark. This blonde haired blue eyed Christ just does not cut it. I think God is everything..every color if He even has a color or even skin.


----------



## Gracie

I might have derailed the thread. Sorry. But I did find the link I posted above quite interesting googling about the origins of ancient china.


----------



## K9Buck

Asclepias said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually read that loon's posts and respond?  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get people not to talk to me huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen you engage in some thoughtful discussions in the past.  You really need to get over this obsession you have to prove the superiority of the black race.  Doing so puts you on the same level as the idiot white supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have an obsession. The OP has an obsession. I am here simply to provide an alternate theory to his implications about culture. If you think counteracting his bullshit is an obsession with Black superiority let me be the first to assure you that being first to do something doesnt determine superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You spew that garbage continually.  Stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont do it to make you feel good. I do it to educate. If you have an aversion to education then avert your eyes.
Click to expand...


I was trying to help you to not be a fucking idiot.  I'll do better than avert my eyes, I'll avert you to "ignore".  Good bye.


----------



## Asclepias

K9Buck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get people not to talk to me huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen you engage in some thoughtful discussions in the past.  You really need to get over this obsession you have to prove the superiority of the black race.  Doing so puts you on the same level as the idiot white supremacists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have an obsession. The OP has an obsession. I am here simply to provide an alternate theory to his implications about culture. If you think counteracting his bullshit is an obsession with Black superiority let me be the first to assure you that being first to do something doesnt determine superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You spew that garbage continually.  Stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont do it to make you feel good. I do it to educate. If you have an aversion to education then avert your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was trying to help you to not be a fucking idiot.  I'll do better than avert my eyes, I'll avert you to "ignore".  Good bye.
Click to expand...

Peace out imbecile.


----------



## a loss for words

Dishonest thread title.  You said culture and then started to talking about melanin loads.   Color s not culture


----------



## Yarddog

Gracie said:


> Now, this is quite interesting..which leads me to other questions. But first..here is the link:
> 
> The Story of Africa| BBC World Service
> 
> So, if early EARLY man originated in Africa and spread out to asia and the rest of the world, where does all this come in to what the Bible teaches? If God made man in His image....ascle will love this part...does that mean God is black skinned???




Color in humans is a functional thing.  White people have less melanin because living at higher latitudes they need more vitamin D absorption, likewise people who live along the equator have darker skin because they get huge amounts of direct sunlight in comparason. I really think God is not affected by the need for melanin.  Perhaps the IMAGE is refering to something else.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this is quite interesting..which leads me to other questions. But first..here is the link:
> 
> The Story of Africa| BBC World Service
> 
> So, if early EARLY man originated in Africa and spread out to asia and the rest of the world, where does all this come in to what the Bible teaches? If God made man in His image....ascle will love this part...does that mean God is black skinned???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color in humans is a functional thing.  White people have less melanin because living at higher latitudes they need more vitamin D absorption, likewise people who live along the equator have darker skin because they get huge amounts of direct sunlight in comparason. I really think God is not affected by the need for melanin.  Perhaps the IMAGE is refering to something else.
Click to expand...

Not really true. Before the mutation occurred 10k years ago people were dark skinned even in europe. The mutation begin in the middle east near India which has the same climate as Africa and probably stayed alive in europe due to the climate.

Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10,000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East, claims study | Daily Mail Online

"*Light skin in Europeans stems from a gene mutation from a single person who lived 10,000 years ago.

This is according to a new U.S. study that claims the colour is due to an ancient ancestor who lived somewhere between the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent.*"



Here’s How Europeans Quickly Evolved Lighter Skin      |     Smart News | Smithsonian

*"The modern humans who came out of Africa to originally settle Europe about 40,000 years are presumed to have had dark skin, which is advantageous in sunny latitudes. And the new data confirm that about 8500 years ago, early hunter-gatherers in Spain, Luxembourg, and Hungary also had darker skin: They lacked versions of two genes—SLC24A5 and SLC45A2—that lead to depigmentation and, therefore, pale skin in Europeans today."*


----------



## Johann

WinterBorn said:


> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.



i'm not claiming personal credit for these inventions.

If i say Humanity has accomplished many great things, they've gone to the moon, invented the light bulb, the internet etc. you would not even question it. You would not say i was taking personal credit for these things. I'm part of a species that has accomplished great things. That's not a slight against Hippos, Alligators or cats. It's just an accomplished species. 



But because i apply it to white people, and say that i'm part of a race that has accomplished great things, a race that you have a pathological hatred for, you accuse me of taking personal credit for these things. No, i did not personally accomplish these things.

But other evil blue-eyed devils did. Other members of the European civilization did.

I feel the reason you want to build these strawmen to attack is because you're sympathetic to a less successful civilization and feel the need to defend their failures.


----------



## WinterBorn

Johann said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not claiming personal credit for these inventions.
> 
> If i say Humanity has accomplished many great things, they've gone to the moon, invented the light bulb, the internet etc. you would not even question it. You would not say i was taking personal credit for these things. I'm part of a species that has accomplished great things. That's not a slight against Hippos, Alligators or cats. It's just an accomplished species.
> 
> 
> 
> But because i apply it to white people, and say that i'm part of a race that has accomplished great things, a race that you have a pathological hatred for, you accuse me of taking personal credit for these things. No, i did not personally accomplish these things.
> 
> But other evil blue-eyed devils did. Other members of the European civilization did.
> 
> I feel the reason you want to build these strawmen to attack is because you're sympathetic to a less successful civilization and feel the need to defend their failures.
Click to expand...


So you know me well enough to claim that I have a pathological hatred for white people and that I am defending failures of less successful civilizations?   Wow, you got all that from my posts ridiculing racists?   If it were accurate, that would be some impressive shit.   But it is not accurate.


----------



## Johann

WinterBorn said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not claiming personal credit for these inventions.
> 
> If i say Humanity has accomplished many great things, they've gone to the moon, invented the light bulb, the internet etc. you would not even question it. You would not say i was taking personal credit for these things. I'm part of a species that has accomplished great things. That's not a slight against Hippos, Alligators or cats. It's just an accomplished species.
> 
> 
> 
> But because i apply it to white people, and say that i'm part of a race that has accomplished great things, a race that you have a pathological hatred for, you accuse me of taking personal credit for these things. No, i did not personally accomplish these things.
> 
> But other evil blue-eyed devils did. Other members of the European civilization did.
> 
> I feel the reason you want to build these strawmen to attack is because you're sympathetic to a less successful civilization and feel the need to defend their failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you know me well enough to claim that I have a pathological hatred for white people and that I am defending failures of less successful civilizations?   Wow, you got all that from my posts ridiculing racists?   If it were accurate, that would be some impressive shit.   But it is not accurate.
Click to expand...



You seem to know me well enough to assume I'm claiming credit for the accomplishments of my race.

It's not just race.its also a matter of civilization and culture.


----------



## thetor

Johann said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not claiming personal credit for these inventions.
> 
> If i say Humanity has accomplished many great things, they've gone to the moon, invented the light bulb, the internet etc. you would not even question it. You would not say i was taking personal credit for these things. I'm part of a species that has accomplished great things. That's not a slight against Hippos, Alligators or cats. It's just an accomplished species.
> 
> 
> 
> But because i apply it to white people, and say that i'm part of a race that has accomplished great things, a race that you have a pathological hatred for, you accuse me of taking personal credit for these things. No, i did not personally accomplish these things.
> 
> But other evil blue-eyed devils did. Other members of the European civilization did.
> 
> I feel the reason you want to build these strawmen to attack is because you're sympathetic to a less successful civilization and feel the need to defend their failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you know me well enough to claim that I have a pathological hatred for white people and that I am defending failures of less successful civilizations?   Wow, you got all that from my posts ridiculing racists?   If it were accurate, that would be some impressive shit.   But it is not accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to know me well enough to assume I'm claiming credit for the accomplishments of my race.
> 
> It's not just race.its also a matter of civilization and culture.
Click to expand...

Yeah and when the darker skinned people had culture and civilization your ancestors were living in Mud Huts.....You enslaved the Africans later on because of the Slave Trade....So claim that Big Mouth


----------



## Gracie

Thanks Ascle. VERY interesting!!!
I figured what everyone else did..that skin pigmentation was depending on where one is from. Of course dark skin is best in sunny hot locations just as light skin would be for wintery places and such. I thought. But I never heard what you posted until you posted it. See? I like what you have to say. Sometimes I just get..well...snarky. And rude. Impatient. Frustrated. Not at you. I just took it out on you. My apologies. I enjoy what you post. Well...until you get all the above too and start with the cave monkey stuff, lol. Not that I blame ya. 'Cept I get meaner when peeved.


----------



## Lysistrata

Why is American culture so inferior to countries like Sweden, Norway, and other Scandinavian folks, not to mention Asian cultures? Could it be that American culture has been mired down with ridiculous backward religious cults that these other cultures have rid themselves of? there is no need to examine cultures inhabited by darker-shaded people when we whites have produced moronic cultures of our own, bogged down in a distinctly primitive mindset.


----------



## Two Thumbs

DOTR said:


> *Could it be that Marc Faber was onto something?
> *
> 
> View attachment 155610
> 
> Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts
> 
> 
> View attachment 155611
> 
> Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms
> 
> 
> *"In an age of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act"*


that's awful, those poor children and their families.


----------



## Two Thumbs

DOTR said:


> *Could it be that Marc Faber was onto something?
> *
> 
> View attachment 155610
> 
> Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts
> 
> 
> View attachment 155611
> 
> Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms
> 
> 
> *"In an age of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act"*


that's awful, those poor children and their families.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts
> 
> Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms
> 
> Maybe Marc faber is on to something?
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda explains why God punished people by turning them white in the bible.
Click to expand...

rot in hell


----------



## DOTR

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the claim is that all whites are superior to all blacks, then having 892 people win a certain prize really doesn't say much, does it?  It certainly makes the veracity of the claim that all whites are superior to all blacks ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "IF the claim is....". But was it? Really? ALL whites are superior to ALL whites? Or did you just make that up?
> I ask again...with 14% of the world population are whites well represented among Nobel Prize winners? Is the post stating a fairly truthful observation? Or is truth once again  to take a back seat to your political agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the people posting this garbage believe that only SOME blacks are inferior?
> 
> As for my political agenda, you could not be further from the truth.  I have no pro-black or anti-white political agenda.
Click to expand...


   I think I still havent seen the post you mentioned. But the topic of this thread is culture. Not race.


----------



## Correll

DOTR said:


> *Could it be that Marc Faber was onto something?
> *
> 
> View attachment 155610
> 
> Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts
> 
> 
> View attachment 155611
> 
> Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms
> 
> 
> *"In an age of universal deceit, telling the truth becomes a revolutionary act"*




OMG!

That would add sooooo much to our Cultural Fusion! Just think of how enriched we would be to have that as part of our social lives!


I know so many of you are happy with the wonderful contributions Mexicans have made for America, but really, they can't compete with this!

We need to deport millions of Mexicans to make space for THESE WINNERS!!!


----------



## WinterBorn

Johann said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not claiming personal credit for these inventions.
> 
> If i say Humanity has accomplished many great things, they've gone to the moon, invented the light bulb, the internet etc. you would not even question it. You would not say i was taking personal credit for these things. I'm part of a species that has accomplished great things. That's not a slight against Hippos, Alligators or cats. It's just an accomplished species.
> 
> 
> 
> But because i apply it to white people, and say that i'm part of a race that has accomplished great things, a race that you have a pathological hatred for, you accuse me of taking personal credit for these things. No, i did not personally accomplish these things.
> 
> But other evil blue-eyed devils did. Other members of the European civilization did.
> 
> I feel the reason you want to build these strawmen to attack is because you're sympathetic to a less successful civilization and feel the need to defend their failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you know me well enough to claim that I have a pathological hatred for white people and that I am defending failures of less successful civilizations?   Wow, you got all that from my posts ridiculing racists?   If it were accurate, that would be some impressive shit.   But it is not accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to know me well enough to assume I'm claiming credit for the accomplishments of my race.
> 
> It's not just race.its also a matter of civilization and culture.
Click to expand...


Was I addressing you or people who have done just what I said?


----------



## DOTR

Yarddog said:


> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates



   But they weren't Africans. They were simply proto-humans in a certain area. You could as easily say humans originated from Pangea which of course all life did share at one point 200 to 300 million years ago.
  I dont doubt the RAO theory. But remember that Homo Erectus fossils are found everywhere from the Caucasus to East Africa. In other words humans, Homo Sapiens, could have evolved outside Africa since it is demonstrable fact that proto-humans existed outside Africa. The RAO theory displaces the multi-regional theory but it turns out we now know some humans (Europeans and Asins) have an archaic admixture. So the multi-regional theory did have some truth to it. 

"a recent review highlights that the single-source hypothesis of non-African populations is less supported by ancient DNA analysis than multiple sources plus genetic mixing across Eurasia" Lopez, Saioa; van Dorp, Lucy; Hellenthal, Garrett (2016). "Human Dispersal Out of Africa: A Lasting Debate". _Evolutionary Bioinformatics

_So be careful...liberals enforce scientific orthodoxy with a zeal to put Torquemada to shame and politics always comes before science. Like the Communists who they emulate liberals will attack and destroy anyone who questions orthodoxy. But theories change as more evidence is uncovered.

Caucasian ancestors were a very very small group that left Africa about 75000 years ago. Passing through the Levant they first met Neanderthals and apparently interbred with them to some extent. Caucasians are different from Africans in that (1)Caucasians are an admixture of Neanderthal, Denisovian and Homo Sapiens and (2) Caucasians are descended from a very small group of Homo Sapiens...that small number who left Africa. In some parts of Africa genetic diversity is greater between cousins than it is between Turks and Swedes. That points to an intense founder effect for Europeans.
  In other words modern races are different in kind, not degree. Africans, Europeans and Asians descended from different species.


----------



## Asclepias

DOTR said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> whos insecure? I was just making a joke.      hasnt science pretty much proved that all people came from Africa?  they changed color later as they ate different foods and moved into different climates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they weren't Africans. They were simply proto-humans in a certain area. You could as easily say humans originated from Pangea which of course all life did share at one point 200 to 300 million years ago.
> I dont doubt the RAO theory. But remember that Homo Erectus fossils are found everywhere from the Caucasus to East Africa. In other words humans, Homo Sapiens, could have evolved outside Africa since it is demonstrable fact that proto-humans existed outside Africa. The RAO theory displaces the multi-regional theory but it turns out we now know some humans (Europeans and Asins) have an archaic admixture. So the multi-regional theory did have some truth to it.
> 
> "a recent review highlights that the single-source hypothesis of non-African populations is less supported by ancient DNA analysis than multiple sources plus genetic mixing across Eurasia" Lopez, Saioa; van Dorp, Lucy; Hellenthal, Garrett (2016). "Human Dispersal Out of Africa: A Lasting Debate". _Evolutionary Bioinformatics
> 
> _So be careful...liberals enforce scientific orthodoxy with a zeal to put Torquemada to shame and politics always comes before science. Like the Communists who they emulate liberals will attack and destroy anyone who questions orthodoxy. But theories change as more evidence is uncovered.
> 
> Caucasian ancestors were a very very small group that left Africa about 75000 years ago. Passing through the Levant they first met Neanderthals and apparently interbred with them to some extent. Caucasians are different from Africans in that (1)Caucasians are an admixture of Neanderthal, Denisovian and Homo Sapiens and (2) Caucasians are descended from a very small group of Homo Sapiens...that small number who left Africa. In some parts of Africa genetic diversity is greater between cousins than it is between Turks and Swedes. That points to an intense founder effect for Europeans.
> In other words modern races are different in kind, not degree. Africans, Europeans and Asians descended from different species.
Click to expand...

Do you know what proto means? I know youre dumb but even you cant be this illiterate. The humans that left Africa were the first homo sapiens. They were Black. That has been proven time and time again.. Whites didn't even exist until about 8k-10k years ago.


----------



## Likkmee

Albonos. Another white meat.


----------



## Godboy

WinterBorn said:


> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.


Is it so strange? When your high school football team wins, you say "we won". There is nothing unusual or even wrong about tribe mentality. When you see someone say "i invented the microwave", then you might have a case.


----------



## Death Angel

WinterBorn said:


> Oh please, are you going to pretend you have seen all the posts with "blacks don't win Nobel Prizes" or similar nonsen


Nonsense?



> Blacks have received awards in three of six award categories: eleven in Peace, three in Literature, and one in Economics. The first black recipient, American Ralph Bunche, was awarded the Peace Prize in 1950. The most recent as of 2017, Ellen Johnson Sirleaf and Leymah Gbowee, were awarded their Peace Prizes in 2011.


----------



## Death Angel

Yarddog said:


> Without an America there would have been no internet. What makes America special is it gathered intellectual wealth from all over the world.


No, it is the AMERICAN spirit/culture that leads to advancement.


----------



## WinterBorn

Godboy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it so strange? When your high school football team wins, you say "we won". There is nothing unusual or even wrong about tribe mentality. When you see someone say "i invented the microwave", then you might have a case.
Click to expand...


There is a difference between claiming victory after supporting your team, and claiming to be superior to someone else because someone smart, who happens to have the same skin color as you, invented something.


----------



## WinterBorn

Death Angel said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, are you going to pretend you have seen all the posts with "blacks don't win Nobel Prizes" or similar nonsen
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have received awards in three of six award categories: eleven in Peace, three in Literature, and one in Economics. The first black recipient, American Ralph Bunche, was awarded the Peace Prize in 1950. The most recent as of 2017, Ellen Johnson Sirleaf and Leymah Gbowee, were awarded their Peace Prizes in 2011.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, when used to try and say whites are superior to blacks, it is nonsense.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Yarddog said:


> of course one problem for the continent of Africa is a lot of the most educated have moved overseas for more opportunities, including the United States. Good for them but probably not so good for those countries that are still developing



The stupid ones could buy a lot of Lucky Charms cereal and feel a lot luckier.


----------



## Godboy

WinterBorn said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it so strange? When your high school football team wins, you say "we won". There is nothing unusual or even wrong about tribe mentality. When you see someone say "i invented the microwave", then you might have a case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between claiming victory after supporting your team, and claiming to be superior to someone else because someone smart, who happens to have the same skin color as you, invented something.
Click to expand...

If we are all just individuals, what's the point of national pride? We have every right to be proud that our people landed on the moon.


----------



## WinterBorn

Godboy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it so strange? When your high school football team wins, you say "we won". There is nothing unusual or even wrong about tribe mentality. When you see someone say "i invented the microwave", then you might have a case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between claiming victory after supporting your team, and claiming to be superior to someone else because someone smart, who happens to have the same skin color as you, invented something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are all just individuals, what's the point of national pride? We have every right to be proud that our people landed on the moon.
Click to expand...


National Pride?   That would be pride in our nation.


----------



## Godboy

WinterBorn said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it so strange? When your high school football team wins, you say "we won". There is nothing unusual or even wrong about tribe mentality. When you see someone say "i invented the microwave", then you might have a case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between claiming victory after supporting your team, and claiming to be superior to someone else because someone smart, who happens to have the same skin color as you, invented something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are all just individuals, what's the point of national pride? We have every right to be proud that our people landed on the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Pride?   That would be pride in our nation.
Click to expand...

The nation is us.


----------



## WinterBorn

Godboy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing is the number of idiots who want to claim partial credit for all the things done by any white person, because they share the same skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it so strange? When your high school football team wins, you say "we won". There is nothing unusual or even wrong about tribe mentality. When you see someone say "i invented the microwave", then you might have a case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between claiming victory after supporting your team, and claiming to be superior to someone else because someone smart, who happens to have the same skin color as you, invented something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are all just individuals, what's the point of national pride? We have every right to be proud that our people landed on the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Pride?   That would be pride in our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nation is us.
Click to expand...


Yes it is.  It is also made up of numerous cultures.


----------



## Yarddog

Death Angel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without an America there would have been no internet. What makes America special is it gathered intellectual wealth from all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the AMERICAN spirit/culture that leads to advancement.
Click to expand...



Well one does not exclude the other.  The fact that America offered freedoms that Europe and other regions did not attracted people from all over the world. People pretty much knew what they had whereever they were coming from but when it came to America it was still a mysterious place that held an upside of unlimited potential.
Its no wonder America attracted people of higher education from all over the world as well as everyone else.


----------



## Godboy

WinterBorn said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it so strange? When your high school football team wins, you say "we won". There is nothing unusual or even wrong about tribe mentality. When you see someone say "i invented the microwave", then you might have a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between claiming victory after supporting your team, and claiming to be superior to someone else because someone smart, who happens to have the same skin color as you, invented something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are all just individuals, what's the point of national pride? We have every right to be proud that our people landed on the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Pride?   That would be pride in our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nation is us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  It is also made up of numerous cultures.
Click to expand...

Yes, but the lesser cultures leave a much smaller footprint when it comes to our historical endeavors.


----------



## WinterBorn

Godboy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between claiming victory after supporting your team, and claiming to be superior to someone else because someone smart, who happens to have the same skin color as you, invented something.
> 
> 
> 
> If we are all just individuals, what's the point of national pride? We have every right to be proud that our people landed on the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Pride?   That would be pride in our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nation is us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  It is also made up of numerous cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but the lesser cultures leave a much smaller footprint when it comes to our historical endeavors.
Click to expand...


Eh, perhaps.   But their cultures are part of our nation.


----------



## Yarddog

Lysistrata said:


> Why is American culture so inferior to countries like Sweden, Norway, and other Scandinavian folks, not to mention Asian cultures? Could it be that American culture has been mired down with ridiculous backward religious cults that these other cultures have rid themselves of? there is no need to examine cultures inhabited by darker-shaded people when we whites have produced moronic cultures of our own, bogged down in a distinctly primitive mindset.




Places in Scandinavia just have a different dynamic. Theres no way America could ever have the orderly society of Sweden because first of all they have been more homogenous for centuries, neighbors grew up knowing the same neighbors forever.. its an extremely stable lifestyle with built in standards in relation to the surrounding community because you know everyone and everyone knows you. Their families also would not tend to be broken apart as much as you would find in the US and you would have a lot of extended family living close by, this also leads to one keeping himself in check. America was basically the wild west as billed, you have to accept the bad along with the good.


----------



## WinterBorn

Yarddog said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is American culture so inferior to countries like Sweden, Norway, and other Scandinavian folks, not to mention Asian cultures? Could it be that American culture has been mired down with ridiculous backward religious cults that these other cultures have rid themselves of? there is no need to examine cultures inhabited by darker-shaded people when we whites have produced moronic cultures of our own, bogged down in a distinctly primitive mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places in Scandinavia just have a different dynamic. Theres no way America could ever have the orderly society of Sweden because first of all they have been more homogenous for centuries, neighbors grew up knowing the same neighbors forever.. its an extremely stable lifestyle with built in standards in relation to the surrounding community because you know everyone and everyone knows you. Their families also would not tend to be broken apart as much as you would find in the US and you would have a lot of extended family living close by, this also leads to one keeping himself in check. America was basically the wild west as billed, you have to accept the bad along with the good.
Click to expand...


That same situation will deny many opportunities.


----------



## Yarddog

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course one problem for the continent of Africa is a lot of the most educated have moved overseas for more opportunities, including the United States. Good for them but probably not so good for those countries that are still developing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid ones could buy a lot of Lucky Charms cereal and feel a lot luckier.
Click to expand...



Well i understand Lucky Charms stock is nearing a breakout, so i've been considering investing


----------



## Yarddog

WinterBorn said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is American culture so inferior to countries like Sweden, Norway, and other Scandinavian folks, not to mention Asian cultures? Could it be that American culture has been mired down with ridiculous backward religious cults that these other cultures have rid themselves of? there is no need to examine cultures inhabited by darker-shaded people when we whites have produced moronic cultures of our own, bogged down in a distinctly primitive mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places in Scandinavia just have a different dynamic. Theres no way America could ever have the orderly society of Sweden because first of all they have been more homogenous for centuries, neighbors grew up knowing the same neighbors forever.. its an extremely stable lifestyle with built in standards in relation to the surrounding community because you know everyone and everyone knows you. Their families also would not tend to be broken apart as much as you would find in the US and you would have a lot of extended family living close by, this also leads to one keeping himself in check. America was basically the wild west as billed, you have to accept the bad along with the good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That same situation will deny many opportunities.
Click to expand...


Of course, and in those Scandinavian countries they also have to take that 'bad' along with the good. For people who desire stability and safety over all else its the perfect place to live but for those who are searching for more and the unknown, its why a place like America exists.  It goes back to ancient times when someone desired to leave the safety of his village for what was unknown over some wild country.  There was no good reason at all to leave a perfectly safe and good village that had everything for survival but not all people are the same.    Those who wish America to be something like Europe really need to check themselves. diversity among nations is good, we are not supposed to be the same.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Yarddog said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course one problem for the continent of Africa is a lot of the most educated have moved overseas for more opportunities, including the United States. Good for them but probably not so good for those countries that are still developing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid ones could buy a lot of Lucky Charms cereal and feel a lot luckier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well i understand Lucky Charms stock is nearing a breakout, so i've been considering investing
Click to expand...


Imitation elephant tusks and the like could be a good business for Halloween.


----------



## Lysistrata

Godboy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between claiming victory after supporting your team, and claiming to be superior to someone else because someone smart, who happens to have the same skin color as you, invented something.
> 
> 
> 
> If we are all just individuals, what's the point of national pride? We have every right to be proud that our people landed on the moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> National Pride?   That would be pride in our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nation is us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  It is also made up of numerous cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but the lesser cultures leave a much smaller footprint when it comes to our historical endeavors.
Click to expand...


Care to define what a "lesser culture" is?
Please note that this thread was started by somebody who called himself/herself  "DOCTR" and has in his/her avatar a caption of "America without Islam." What is this person trying to do to us Americans? I am an American because the persons already in the U.S. in the 19th Century allowed my Irish and Russian ancestors to come over and live here. I am not a member of any First Nations group, but the folks at Jemez Pueblo welcomed me so well on Christmas and fed me fat. It you want good eats, go to Ben's Chile Bowl or the Florida Avenue Grille in northwest DC;
Stop this bullshit about "culture" in the USA..


----------



## DOTR

Yarddog said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is American culture so inferior to countries like Sweden, Norway, and other Scandinavian folks, not to mention Asian cultures? Could it be that American culture has been mired down with ridiculous backward religious cults that these other cultures have rid themselves of? there is no need to examine cultures inhabited by darker-shaded people when we whites have produced moronic cultures of our own, bogged down in a distinctly primitive mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Places in Scandinavia just have a different dynamic. Theres no way America could ever have the orderly society of Sweden because first of all they have been more homogenous for centuries, neighbors grew up knowing the same neighbors forever.. its an extremely stable lifestyle with built in standards in relation to the surrounding community because you know everyone and everyone knows you. Their families also would not tend to be broken apart as much as you would find in the US and you would have a lot of extended family living close by, this also leads to one keeping himself in check. America was basically the wild west as billed, you have to accept the bad along with the good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That same situation will deny many opportunities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, and in those Scandinavian countries they also have to take that 'bad' along with the good. For people who desire stability and safety over all else its the perfect place to live but for those who are searching for more and the unknown, its why a place like America exists.  It goes back to ancient times when someone desired to leave the safety of his village for what was unknown over some wild country.  There was no good reason at all to leave a perfectly safe and good village that had everything for survival but not all people are the same.    Those who wish America to be something like Europe really need to check themselves. diversity among nations is good, we are not supposed to be the same.
Click to expand...


   There is no greater hatred for diversity than the liberal. It’s why they always go to the Federal government to force every state into compliance. It’s why they cream themselves over race mixing. It’s why they force a bland sameness on schools and neighborhoods. 
   Ultimately a rigid orthodoxy of sameness is what they want and it’s why their stock reaction is always “Europe is better” no matter what the subject. 
   Freedom to excel is freedom to fail. The alternative is mediocrity for all.


----------



## DOTR

Godboy said:


> If we are all just individuals, what's the point of national pride? We have every right to be proud that our people landed on the moon.



   Now maybe you see the open borders/globalization/anti-nationalism in its true light? Your pride gets in the way of their agenda.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts
> 
> Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms
> 
> Maybe Marc faber is on to something?
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda explains why God punished people by turning them white in the bible.
Click to expand...

Yet actual whites run everything, while the slaughter of children of your own kind, due to being born with a condition that makes them appear your superior, makes you squeal with ghetto ape glee!

You are considered subhuman and savage because that's what you are and always will be, pavement ape.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> Please note that this thread was started by somebody who called himself/herself  "DOCTR" and has in his/her avatar a caption of "America without Islam." What is this person trying to do to us Americans? I am an American
> Stop this bullshit about "culture" in the USA..



I never called myself "DACTR". And no I wont be easing off on pointing out cultural differences nor defending my own.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> Care to define what a "lesser culture" is?
> .



  Look back at the first post.


----------



## Likkmee

Albinos. The Original White Meat !


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

The reason why negroids are so hateful and violent towards whites is because they know, deep down...the only thing they can do is violently assault us, they'll never top us in our ability to create great civilizations and advancement in technology.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Likkmee said:


> Albinos. The Original White Meat !


Negroids. The Perfect Slave Race!


----------



## Likkmee

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Albinos. The Original White Meat !
> 
> 
> 
> Negroids. The Perfect Slave Race!
Click to expand...

Negroids ( need Preparation N ! ) are large and powerful but Mezkinz can pick a field faster.


----------



## Lysistrata

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> The reason why negroids are so hateful and violent towards whites is because they know, deep down...the only thing they can do is violently assault us, they'll never top us in our ability to create great civilizations and advancement in technology.


You are one truly, truly, sick person.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lysistrata said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why negroids are so hateful and violent towards whites is because they know, deep down...the only thing they can do is violently assault us, they'll never top us in our ability to create great civilizations and advancement in technology.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one truly, truly, sick person.
Click to expand...

Lol...Even if that were the case, You couldn't prove me wrong. I can provide plenty of evidence for my argument though.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Likkmee said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Albinos. The Original White Meat !
> 
> 
> 
> Negroids. The Perfect Slave Race!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negroids ( need Preparation N ! ) are large and powerful but Mezkinz can pick a field faster.
Click to expand...

Negroids are better with a mule and plow, I agree.


----------



## The Derp

Yes, I would actually agree with this.  Southern "heritage"/culture is definitely inferior.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

The Derp said:


> Yes, I would actually agree with this.  Southern "heritage"/culture is definitely inferior.


At least the southerners have a culture/heritage...whereas all you coastal or wannabe coastal snobs hold sacred is being degerates and being as unchristian as possible.


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this thread was started by somebody who called himself/herself  "DOCTR" and has in his/her avatar a caption of "America without Islam." What is this person trying to do to us Americans? I am an American
> Stop this bullshit about "culture" in the USA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never called myself "DACTR". And no I wont be easing off on pointing out cultural differences nor defending my own.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156482
Click to expand...

So what's your 'culture"? I got one. A man whose grandparents came here from Ireland. Who met a young woman whose parents came here from the Russian territories.. They met in the Waldorf Astoria Hotel in Manhattan. When I was a kid, I was taken so many times to the Radio City Music Hall, to see the high-stepping, tapping Rockettes in all  their glory in their Christmas and Easter shows. I saw the art shows at Washington Square Park in Greenwich Village in NYC. I was taken to see the Bolshoi Ballet and I somehow remember walking on a catwalk above their stage. I saw Dame Margot Fonteyne dance at the Kennedy Center Opera House with Rudolph Nureyev. I even met him. I was taken as a kid,on a bus.to the Metropolitan Museum in NYC. and its incredible Egyptian collection.
So what's this about your "culture"?  Do you have one?


----------



## FJO

Asclepias said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Albinos are being killed in record numbers for their body parts
> 
> Albino children slaughtered, body parts sold as lucky charms
> 
> Maybe Marc faber is on to something?
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda explains why God punished people by turning them white in the bible.
Click to expand...


Kind of explains why blacks are desperate to be white like that pedophile punk  Michael Jackson.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Gracie said:


> What I think is...you are not as secure in yourself as I originally thought because no matter what anyone says, you poo pooh off every comment to "blacks did it first". Now you want to do it that Asians were founded by blacks. I tired of the one sided blindness you are afflicted with. Yes, blacks have done many things. So have other races and cultures. Its time you acknowledged that.


Black is not a race, neither is white.  White people are Caucasian.   Negriods are black.   Is he talking about Negriods doing all these "firsts" or black people?   There are black people who are not Negriods.  Like the Indians of India?


----------



## Death Angel

AvgGuyIA said:


> There are black people who are not Negriods. Like the Indians of India?


That's like the silly "Americans aren't entitled to the use of America as the name if our country" nonsense.

Yeah, there are a lot of dark races and they are all inferior to the lighter skin races (the light skin folks excel in every way), but Africans have come to be called black. Accept it.


----------



## Lysistrata

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> The reason why negroids are so hateful and violent towards whites is because they know, deep down...the only thing they can do is violently assault us, they'll never top us in our ability to create great civilizations and advancement in technology.


What is a "negroid"? Who are you?


----------



## JQPublic1

Johann said:


> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.


The majority of white people had nothing to do with any if those things. And lets not forget the blacks who were directly  involved in
early space flight calculations that. kickstarted our space program.


ScienceRocks said:


> A culture that values education, science and critical thinking is superior to one that doesn't.


Says who?


----------



## ScienceRocks

JQPublic1 said:


> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of white people had nothing to do with any if those things. And lets not forget the blacks who were directly  involved in
> early space flight calculations that. kickstarted our space program.
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture that values education, science and critical thinking is superior to one that doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who?
Click to expand...


Lets just say that every culture that does rules over the culture that doesn't.


----------



## Snouter

The Derp said:


> Yes, I would actually agree with this.  Southern "heritage"/culture is definitely inferior.



Are you kidding?  That was the high point of Black evolution.  The amazingly generous Southerners even tried to bring civilization to Liberia when Whites figured it was best to get the Jewish imported savages back to their homeland.  The Americanized Blacks tried to install the Southern White inspired civilization and were assaulted, raped (what else is new in Black culture) and it quickly dissolved into tribal savagery typical of Blacks as a result of lower IQ and smaller craniums.


----------



## Death Angel

JQPublic1 said:


> And lets not forget the blacks who were directly involved in
> early space flight calculations that. kickstarted our space program.


Name one. Prove how their existence was necessary to achieving that.


----------



## WinterBorn

Death Angel said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not forget the blacks who were directly involved in
> early space flight calculations that. kickstarted our space program.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one. Prove how their existence was necessary to achieving that.
Click to expand...


Katherine G. Johnson.   She was one of the original "computers".   The term came about because they would compute the mathematical formula necessary for space flight.

In fact, Johnson was so good at it, when actual computers were introduced, the people at NASA would have her check the figures to make sure they were accurate.   When John Glenn was about to be sent into space, he insisted Johnson do the trajectory calculations instead of the machines.


----------



## Baron

God cursed blacks


----------



## JQPublic1

ScienceRocks said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of white people had nothing to do with any if those things. And lets not forget the blacks who were directly  involved in
> early space flight calculations that. kickstarted our space program.
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture that values education, science and critical thinking is superior to one that doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets just say that every culture that does rules over the culture that doesn't.
Click to expand...

So what happened to the superior culture of the Jews in Germany when the mentally inferior and jealous  Germans  killed millions of them? what happened to the superior prosperous Black  culture  in Greenwood OK ( Black Wall street) when jealous   marauding Whites destroyed it?


----------



## WinterBorn

JQPublic1 said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of white people had nothing to do with any if those things. And lets not forget the blacks who were directly  involved in
> early space flight calculations that. kickstarted our space program.
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture that values education, science and critical thinking is superior to one that doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets just say that every culture that does rules over the culture that doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what happened to the superior culture of the Jews in Germany when the mentally inferior and jealous  Germans  killed millions of them? what happened to the superior prosperous Black  culture  in Greenwood OK ( Black Wall street) when jealous   marauding Whites destroyed it?
Click to expand...


Are you asking why having millions slaughtered or why having buildings burned or bombed and hundreds murdered would put a damper on achievements?


----------



## Lysistrata

Baron said:


> God cursed blacks


What a stupid myth. Where do you people get this crap? falwell? dobson? perkins? jeffress? some other scum?
Stop using Christian symbols if you are going to trash the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.


----------



## Lysistrata

Snouter said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would actually agree with this.  Southern "heritage"/culture is definitely inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  That was the high point of Black evolution.  The amazingly generous Southerners even tried to bring civilization to Liberia when Whites figured it was best to get the Jewish imported savages back to their homeland.  The Americanized Blacks tried to install the Southern White inspired civilization and were assaulted, raped (what else is new in Black culture) and it quickly dissolved into tribal savagery typical of Blacks as a result of lower IQ and smaller craniums.
Click to expand...


It was the "amazingly generous Southerners" who ran the slave trade and fought a war to keep African-descended persons in slavery.The vast majority of them laughably proclaimed themselves to be followers of Jesus of Nazareth. They referred to themselves as "Christians." But they were savages all along. Not many Jewish people in the southern region of the U.S., BTW. The Jewish folks had nothing to do with it. The white "Christians" even lynched one of them, Leo Frank.


----------



## JQPublic1

Death Angel said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not forget the blacks who were directly involved in
> early space flight calculations that. kickstarted our space program.
> 
> 
> 
> Name one. Prove how their existence was necessary to achieving that.
Click to expand...




WinterBorn said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking white people.
> 
> thinking they all cool 'n sheit.
> 
> going to the moon, inventing electricity, the lightbulb, the automobile, the engine, computers, the internet etc.
> 
> fucking crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of white people had nothing to do with any if those things. And lets not forget the blacks who were directly  involved in
> early space flight calculations that. kickstarted our space program.
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> A culture that values education, science and critical thinking is superior to one that doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets just say that every culture that does rules over the culture that doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what happened to the superior culture of the Jews in Germany when the mentally inferior and jealous  Germans  killed millions of them? what happened to the superior prosperous Black  culture  in Greenwood OK ( Black Wall street) when jealous   marauding Whites destroyed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you asking why having millions slaughtered or why having buildings burned or bombed and hundreds murdered would put a damper on achievements?
Click to expand...


The question I asked was rhetorical. Dark Angel started this exchange with the statement that A culture that values education, science and critical thinking is superior to one that doesn't. That isn't necessarily true. The culture that embraces a sense of community, mutual respect and love for one another is superior to a culture that might be technologically advanced  but is devoid of any of the traits I mentioned. And, is  technology  really an aspect of culture? With the advent of computer games, many users have become increasingly isolated from friends and family...living only to play in an alt universe called cyberspace.
Is that "culture" superior to primitives singing around a campfire enjoying each others company?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lysistrata said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why negroids are so hateful and violent towards whites is because they know, deep down...the only thing they can do is violently assault us, they'll never top us in our ability to create great civilizations and advancement in technology.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "negroid"? Who are you?
Click to expand...

" 
Ne·groid
ˈnēɡroid/
_adjective_
datedoffensive

relating to the division of humankind represented by the indigenous peoples of central and southern Africa."


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lysistrata said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> God cursed blacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid myth. Where do you people get this crap? falwell? dobson? perkins? jeffress? some other scum?
> Stop using Christian symbols if you are going to trash the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.
Click to expand...

None of those pastors you mentioned are even slightly racist. They are cucks.

I like what you did there... Beating false witness against fellow Christians while trying to tell others about how unchristian they are. Lol


----------



## Lysistrata

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> God cursed blacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid myth. Where do you people get this crap? falwell? dobson? perkins? jeffress? some other scum?
> Stop using Christian symbols if you are going to trash the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of those pastors you mentioned are even slightly racist. They are cucks.
> 
> I like what you did there... Beating false witness against fellow Christians while trying to tell others about how unchristian they are. Lol
Click to expand...


I don't know what a "cuck" is. Please enlighten me. I do know that a Christian must follow the teaching included in the Sermon on the Mount. I don't know where this "Japheth/Ham/Shem" came from. It seems like it came from some cheap southern baptist cracker trash preacher who thinks that he follows Jesus of Nazareth.


----------



## DOTR

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would actually agree with this.  Southern "heritage"/culture is definitely inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> At least the southerners have a culture/heritage...whereas all you coastal or wannabe coastal snobs hold sacred is being degerates and being as unchristian as possible.
Click to expand...


   Southern culture is a result of cultural genocide. Liberals hate Western Culture first and foremost, American culture in general but southern culture in particular. It is an area they never quite succeeded in controlling.


----------



## The Derp

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> At least the southerners have a culture/heritage...whereas all you coastal or wannabe coastal snobs hold sacred is being degerates and being as unchristian as possible.



A culture and heritage of _*being losers*_.  Let's not forget who lost the Civil War.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that this thread was started by somebody who called himself/herself  "DOCTR" and has in his/her avatar a caption of "America without Islam." What is this person trying to do to us Americans? I am an American
> Stop this bullshit about "culture" in the USA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never called myself "DACTR". And no I wont be easing off on pointing out cultural differences nor defending my own.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156482
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's your 'culture"? I got one. A man whose grandparents came here from Ireland. Who met a young woman whose parents came here from the Russian territories.. They met in the Waldorf Astoria Hotel in Manhattan. When I was a kid, I was taken so many times to the Radio City Music Hall, to see the high-stepping, tapping Rockettes in all  their glory in their Christmas and Easter shows. I saw the art shows at Washington Square Park in Greenwich Village in NYC. I was taken to see the Bolshoi Ballet and I somehow remember walking on a catwalk above their stage. I saw Dame Margot Fonteyne dance at the Kennedy Center Opera House with Rudolph Nureyev. I even met him. I was taken as a kid,on a bus.to the Metropolitan Museum in NYC. and its incredible Egyptian collection.
> So what's this about your "culture"?  Do you have one?
Click to expand...


  You are just another marxist playing with words just the way Orwell warned you would. Should I pretend to believe you actually *dont* know what culture is in this context? No, in this case it is not "the arts". Nor is it "bacteria, tissues or cells in an artificial medium". And I am certainly not discussing the "propagation of plant varieties".
   English is a contextual language. Go back and read the first post. get back to me if you still have a question.


----------



## The Derp

DOTR said:


> Southern culture is a result of cultural genocide. Liberals hate Western Culture first and foremost, American culture in general but southern culture in particular. It is an area they never quite succeeded in controlling.



Southern culture is the result of generations of inbreeding and underachieving.  That's why you embrace losers like those who lost the Civil War because they weren't strong or good enough to win.

Loser.


----------



## The Derp

DOTR said:


> You are just another marxist playing with words just the way Orwell warned you would. Should I pretend to believe you actually *dont* know what culture is in this context? No, in this case it is not "the arts". Nor is it "bacteria, tissues or cells in an artificial medium". And I am certainly not discussing the "propagation of plant varieties".
> English is a contextual language. Go back and read the first post. get back to me if you still have a question.



Right-wing, Southern Culture = inbreeding and losing wars


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> I don't know what a "cuck" is. Please enlighten me. I do know that a Christian must follow the teaching included in the Sermon on the Mount. I don't know where this "Japheth/Ham/Shem" came from. It seems like it came from some cheap southern baptist cracker trash preacher who thinks that he follows Jesus of Nazareth.



   Look it up bucko. Once again I find you struggling with words. Is it intentional to deflect real conversation or is it lack of education?
   Offensivelyopenminded was correct when he called those pastors "cucks". It perfectly describes them...though that doesn't mean I doubt their sincerity. Cucks are so sincere at times.
   And no you know nothing of what Christians are supposed to follow. You are just another outsider shouting at Christians about what they should do.
  Go explain to Buddhists or Taoists what their religion really is for a change.


----------



## francoHFW

Cultures are all equal, that's the first thing you learn in sociology. Governments not so much duh.


----------



## DOTR

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why negroids are so hateful and violent towards whites is because they know, deep down...the only thing they can do is violently assault us, they'll never top us in our ability to create great civilizations and advancement in technology.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one truly, truly, sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol...Even if that were the case, You couldn't prove me wrong. I can provide plenty of evidence for my argument though.
Click to expand...


  The point isnt right or wrong with them. The point is always does it advance a certain political agenda. Right and wrong never come into play. If it damages the political agenda then a correct fact not only must be ignored but also must be crushed out of existence. 
   Such thinking starved 60 million people to death when these Marxists ran the Soviet Union. Nature, in the form of genetic inheritance, didn't line up with socialist philosophy. So of course it was nature that had to be ignored.

Lysenkoism - Wikipedia


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

The Derp said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least the southerners have a culture/heritage...whereas all you coastal or wannabe coastal snobs hold sacred is being degerates and being as unchristian as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A culture and heritage of _*being losers*_.  Let's not forget who lost the Civil War.
Click to expand...

They sure did put a solid whooping on the Northerners though, considering the fact that they were vastly outnumbered.

Do you also consider the Indians losers?


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what a "cuck" is. Please enlighten me. I do know that a Christian must follow the teaching included in the Sermon on the Mount. I don't know where this "Japheth/Ham/Shem" came from. It seems like it came from some cheap southern baptist cracker trash preacher who thinks that he follows Jesus of Nazareth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up bucko. Once again I find you struggling with words. Is it intentional to deflect real conversation or is it lack of education?
> Offensivelyopenminded was correct when he called those pastors "cucks". It perfectly describes them...though that doesn't mean I doubt their sincerity. Cucks are so sincere at times.
> And no you know nothing of what Christians are supposed to follow. You are just another outsider shouting at Christians about what they should do.
> Go explain to Buddhists or Taoists what their religion really is for a change.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Looked it up.The husband of an adulterous wife. Nothing about the wife of an adulterous husband. Why is anyone even using this word? What meaning has it in contemporary politics. Raised in the Christian faith. Not an "outsider." Read Jesus' words that he spoke when giving the Sermon on the Mount. Why the discussion about being "negroid"?  If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone. The people who declare themselves "Christians" so loudly now have no faith. They are impostors.


----------



## Godboy

The Derp said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just another marxist playing with words just the way Orwell warned you would. Should I pretend to believe you actually *dont* know what culture is in this context? No, in this case it is not "the arts". Nor is it "bacteria, tissues or cells in an artificial medium". And I am certainly not discussing the "propagation of plant varieties".
> English is a contextual language. Go back and read the first post. get back to me if you still have a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right-wing, Southern Culture = inbreeding and losing wars
Click to expand...

Most of our military is from the south and they pretty much never lose wars. Typically, they absolutely dominate.


----------



## Death Angel

Lysistrata said:


> If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone


Bullshit! The left really needs to stop lecturing normal people on Christianity.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lysistrata said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what a "cuck" is. Please enlighten me. I do know that a Christian must follow the teaching included in the Sermon on the Mount. I don't know where this "Japheth/Ham/Shem" came from. It seems like it came from some cheap southern baptist cracker trash preacher who thinks that he follows Jesus of Nazareth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it up bucko. Once again I find you struggling with words. Is it intentional to deflect real conversation or is it lack of education?
> Offensivelyopenminded was correct when he called those pastors "cucks". It perfectly describes them...though that doesn't mean I doubt their sincerity. Cucks are so sincere at times.
> And no you know nothing of what Christians are supposed to follow. You are just another outsider shouting at Christians about what they should do.
> Go explain to Buddhists or Taoists what their religion really is for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Looked it up.The husband of an adulterous wife. Nothing about the wife of an adulterous husband. Why is anyone even using this word? What meaning has it in contemporary politics. Raised in the Christian faith. Not an "outsider." Read Jesus' words that he spoke when giving the Sermon on the Mount. Why the discussion about being "negroid"?  If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone. The people who declare themselves "Christians" so loudly now have no faith. They are impostors.
Click to expand...

In Christ, there is no such thing as race or skin color.....as in if you are christian, you are brothers and sisters in Christ regardless of race. That doesn't mean that there are no races of men period, and the bible says nothing of the sort. You are trying to twist the bible's words to suit your leftist worldview. God created the different nations(races) according to the story of the Tower of Babel.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> Yeah. Looked it up.The husband of an adulterous wife. Nothing about the wife of an adulterous husband. Why is anyone even using this word? What meaning has it in contemporary politics. Raised in the Christian faith. Not an "outsider." Read Jesus' words that he spoke when giving the Sermon on the Mount. Why the discussion about being "negroid"?  If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone. The people who declare themselves "Christians" so loudly now have no faith. They are impostors.



  OK. Thanks for making the effort. Maybe I too harshly leaped to judgment there. But "cuck" is not really short for "cuckold" (though a derivative) which is apparently what you looked up. In fact "cuck" really has no meaning for a leftist. You couldn't grasp it because you are immersed in the effort to make more of them. Leave it at that.
  I dont know where wives of adulterous husbands come in. As you say they arent mentioned in any context so whats the relevance?
   Being a Christian does not make a person blind or retarded. Races exist. So does skin tone...demonstrably so. God intended it that way. You may as well say "for a christian lizards don't exist". You want some credibility then start by not pretending you can't see objective reality.
  And if I don't remind you of this then Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind you in very short order.
  And when you say "raised in Christianity" you artfully avoided the question. I presume you dont consider yourself a Christian. You show that arch typical anti-Christian snobbery of the left by always being on the lookout for "true Christians" and explaining what beliefs Christians should have. I could be wrong but seems that way to me.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> being "negroid"?  If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone.



  Do you really think being a Christian means these two beautiful women do not have different skin tones? Ever hear of "cognitive dissonance"? OK...ever hear of "sunburn" at least?


----------



## DOTR

*Most of our military is from the south and they pretty much never lose wars. Typically, they absolutely dominate.*

Agreed

  Union Army 22 million men
  CSA army 9 million men.

  A huge proportion of the Union army, compared to the South, were imported immigrants who fought for pay. And that supply was almost endless. The South then, as today, punched well above its weight considering the disadvantages. And there were lots of disadvantages just on the natural front...from a huge coastline to defend with little secure interior areas to rivers which flowed north to south and usually saw headwaters controlled by the North and everything in between.
   Even so we killed 100,000 more of them than we lost.
   Industrially the South was far behind though the nation depended on the Souths agricultural production. Same militarily...West Point in the North but populated by Southern officer candidates.
    Interestingly this was recognized as far back as 1780 or so when the jockeying began as the South tried to prevent falling behind. For instance, George Washington lies in Virginia and not DC because Virginians refused to allow his body to be interred in DC against the day the North would invade the South and the propaganda advantage the North would have if they had his body.

"Remove the remains of our venerated Washington from their association with the remains of his consort and his ancestors, from Mount Vernon and from his native State, and deposit them in this capitol, and then let a severance of the Union occur, and behold the remains of Washington on a shore foreign to his native soil."


----------



## The Derp

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> They sure did put a solid whooping on the Northerners though, considering the fact that they were vastly outnumbered.



Yeah, and the Yankees put up a helluva fight in the ALCS but they still lost and aren't known as 2017 World Series Champions.




OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Do you also consider the Indians losers?



What we did to the Native Americans was genocide.  What you all did in the Civil War was treason.


----------



## The Derp

Godboy said:


> Most of our military is from the south and they pretty much never lose wars. Typically, they absolutely dominate.



Pretty much never lose wars...except for that one big one they lost in the 1860's...


----------



## Godboy

The Derp said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our military is from the south and they pretty much never lose wars. Typically, they absolutely dominate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much never lose wars...except for that one big one they lost in the 1860's...
Click to expand...

The loss of that war means what exactly?


----------



## The Derp

Godboy said:


> The loss of that war means what exactly?



That the people who lost it are losers and those who celebrate them are also losers.


----------



## Godboy

The Derp said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of that war means what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That the people who lost it are losers and those who celebrate them are also losers.
Click to expand...

Indians and jews are losers? They lost big time.


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Looked it up.The husband of an adulterous wife. Nothing about the wife of an adulterous husband. Why is anyone even using this word? What meaning has it in contemporary politics. Raised in the Christian faith. Not an "outsider." Read Jesus' words that he spoke when giving the Sermon on the Mount. Why the discussion about being "negroid"?  If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone. The people who declare themselves "Christians" so loudly now have no faith. They are impostors.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks for making the effort. Maybe I too harshly leaped to judgment there. But "cuck" is not really short for "cuckold" (though a derivative) which is apparently what you looked up. In fact "cuck" really has no meaning for a leftist. You couldn't grasp it because you are immersed in the effort to make more of them. Leave it at that.
> I dont know where wives of adulterous husbands come in. As you say they arent mentioned in any context so whats the relevance?
> Being a Christian does not make a person blind or retarded. Races exist. So does skin tone...demonstrably so. God intended it that way. You may as well say "for a christian lizards don't exist". You want some credibility then start by not pretending you can't see objective reality.
> And if I don't remind you of this then Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind you in very short order.
> And when you say "raised in Christianity" you artfully avoided the question. I presume you dont consider yourself a Christian. You show that arch typical anti-Christian snobbery of the left by always being on the lookout for "true Christians" and explaining what beliefs Christians should have. I could be wrong but seems that way to me.
Click to expand...


I looked up "cuck," not "cuckold." I've only heard the term "cuck" once and it was used by one of those little white boys who run around in Nazi helmits. I'm a moderate progressive, so I don't have any idea what a "leftist" who do. Making more "cucks'? what does this mean? Race is merely a social construct. Skin tone is self-explanatory. A person who actually is a Christian does not treat anyone any differently because of either. I don't think that Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind me of that they haven't already. 
I no longer self-identify as a Christian because I do not want to be lumped in with the actions of the likes of the Southern Baptists, the Roman Catholics, etc., the nasty right-wing crazies who drag down the entire Christian faith and are obsessed with sex. It's not "anti-Christian snobbery." It's just that we have to clearly separate the Christian faith into its variants as we now have people who do try to do such things as to exclude LGBT's from society, subjugate women, attempt to smear Jews, Muslims, and the like, and make up stupid rules like women can't wear pants calling themselves just "Christians," which makes everyone look bad..


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Looked it up.The husband of an adulterous wife. Nothing about the wife of an adulterous husband. Why is anyone even using this word? What meaning has it in contemporary politics. Raised in the Christian faith. Not an "outsider." Read Jesus' words that he spoke when giving the Sermon on the Mount. Why the discussion about being "negroid"?  If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone. The people who declare themselves "Christians" so loudly now have no faith. They are impostors.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks for making the effort. Maybe I too harshly leaped to judgment there. But "cuck" is not really short for "cuckold" (though a derivative) which is apparently what you looked up. In fact "cuck" really has no meaning for a leftist. You couldn't grasp it because you are immersed in the effort to make more of them. Leave it at that.
> I dont know where wives of adulterous husbands come in. As you say they arent mentioned in any context so whats the relevance?
> Being a Christian does not make a person blind or retarded. Races exist. So does skin tone...demonstrably so. God intended it that way. You may as well say "for a christian lizards don't exist". You want some credibility then start by not pretending you can't see objective reality.
> And if I don't remind you of this then Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind you in very short order.
> And when you say "raised in Christianity" you artfully avoided the question. I presume you dont consider yourself a Christian. You show that arch typical anti-Christian snobbery of the left by always being on the lookout for "true Christians" and explaining what beliefs Christians should have. I could be wrong but seems that way to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up "cuck," not "cuckold." I've only heard the term "cuck" once and it was used by one of those little white boys who run around in Nazi helmits. I'm a moderate progressive, so I don't have any idea what a "leftist" who do. Making more "cucks'? what does this mean? Race is merely a social construct. Skin tone is self-explanatory. A person who actually is a Christian does not treat anyone any differently because of either. I don't think that Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind me of that they haven't already.
> I no longer self-identify as a Christian because I do not want to be lumped in with the actions of the likes of the Southern Baptists, the Roman Catholics, etc., the nasty right-wing crazies who drag down the entire Christian faith and are obsessed with sex. It's not "anti-Christian snobbery." It's just that we have to clearly separate the Christian faith into its variants as we now have people who do try to do such things as to exclude LGBT's from society, subjugate women, attempt to smear Jews, Muslims, and the like, and make up stupid rules like women can't wear pants calling themselves just "Christians," which makes everyone look bad..
Click to expand...


   Bingo! You anti-Christian bigots stand out from a mile away. I can always spot your ilk when you start explaining who the “true Christians” are...and why the rest don’t meet you and God’s increadivky high standards.


----------



## Vastator

That race is a "social construct",  is a misguided belief.  Genetics handily disposes of this rather naieve notion. But don't let facts interfere with a real social construct.  The idea of "equality"...


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Looked it up.The husband of an adulterous wife. Nothing about the wife of an adulterous husband. Why is anyone even using this word? What meaning has it in contemporary politics. Raised in the Christian faith. Not an "outsider." Read Jesus' words that he spoke when giving the Sermon on the Mount. Why the discussion about being "negroid"?  If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone. The people who declare themselves "Christians" so loudly now have no faith. They are impostors.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks for making the effort. Maybe I too harshly leaped to judgment there. But "cuck" is not really short for "cuckold" (though a derivative) which is apparently what you looked up. In fact "cuck" really has no meaning for a leftist. You couldn't grasp it because you are immersed in the effort to make more of them. Leave it at that.
> I dont know where wives of adulterous husbands come in. As you say they arent mentioned in any context so whats the relevance?
> Being a Christian does not make a person blind or retarded. Races exist. So does skin tone...demonstrably so. God intended it that way. You may as well say "for a christian lizards don't exist". You want some credibility then start by not pretending you can't see objective reality.
> And if I don't remind you of this then Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind you in very short order.
> And when you say "raised in Christianity" you artfully avoided the question. I presume you dont consider yourself a Christian. You show that arch typical anti-Christian snobbery of the left by always being on the lookout for "true Christians" and explaining what beliefs Christians should have. I could be wrong but seems that way to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up "cuck," not "cuckold." I've only heard the term "cuck" once and it was used by one of those little white boys who run around in Nazi helmits. I'm a moderate progressive, so I don't have any idea what a "leftist" who do. Making more "cucks'? what does this mean? Race is merely a social construct. Skin tone is self-explanatory. A person who actually is a Christian does not treat anyone any differently because of either. I don't think that Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind me of that they haven't already.
> I no longer self-identify as a Christian because I do not want to be lumped in with the actions of the likes of the Southern Baptists, the Roman Catholics, etc., the nasty right-wing crazies who drag down the entire Christian faith and are obsessed with sex. It's not "anti-Christian snobbery." It's just that we have to clearly separate the Christian faith into its variants as we now have people who do try to do such things as to exclude LGBT's from society, subjugate women, attempt to smear Jews, Muslims, and the like, and make up stupid rules like women can't wear pants calling themselves just "Christians," which makes everyone look bad..
Click to expand...


   Race is biological. Perhaps you can explain why DNA testing can identify race? Or why a forsenic examination of human remains can identify race?
   It is as “self explanatory” as skin tone...which you also said didn’t exist.


----------



## DOTR

The mental illness of liberalism is a progressive and severely degenerative disease. They started by saying “race is a social construct. “ and have now degenerated to saying “gender is a social construct”. 
   It is really kind of chilling how they expect normal people to join in the delusion.


----------



## Correll

Godboy said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loss of that war means what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That the people who lost it are losers and those who celebrate them are also losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians and jews are losers? They lost big time.
Click to expand...



For you.


----------



## Lysistrata

DOTR said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Looked it up.The husband of an adulterous wife. Nothing about the wife of an adulterous husband. Why is anyone even using this word? What meaning has it in contemporary politics. Raised in the Christian faith. Not an "outsider." Read Jesus' words that he spoke when giving the Sermon on the Mount. Why the discussion about being "negroid"?  If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone. The people who declare themselves "Christians" so loudly now have no faith. They are impostors.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks for making the effort. Maybe I too harshly leaped to judgment there. But "cuck" is not really short for "cuckold" (though a derivative) which is apparently what you looked up. In fact "cuck" really has no meaning for a leftist. You couldn't grasp it because you are immersed in the effort to make more of them. Leave it at that.
> I dont know where wives of adulterous husbands come in. As you say they arent mentioned in any context so whats the relevance?
> Being a Christian does not make a person blind or retarded. Races exist. So does skin tone...demonstrably so. God intended it that way. You may as well say "for a christian lizards don't exist". You want some credibility then start by not pretending you can't see objective reality.
> And if I don't remind you of this then Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind you in very short order.
> And when you say "raised in Christianity" you artfully avoided the question. I presume you dont consider yourself a Christian. You show that arch typical anti-Christian snobbery of the left by always being on the lookout for "true Christians" and explaining what beliefs Christians should have. I could be wrong but seems that way to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up "cuck," not "cuckold." I've only heard the term "cuck" once and it was used by one of those little white boys who run around in Nazi helmits. I'm a moderate progressive, so I don't have any idea what a "leftist" who do. Making more "cucks'? what does this mean? Race is merely a social construct. Skin tone is self-explanatory. A person who actually is a Christian does not treat anyone any differently because of either. I don't think that Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind me of that they haven't already.
> I no longer self-identify as a Christian because I do not want to be lumped in with the actions of the likes of the Southern Baptists, the Roman Catholics, etc., the nasty right-wing crazies who drag down the entire Christian faith and are obsessed with sex. It's not "anti-Christian snobbery." It's just that we have to clearly separate the Christian faith into its variants as we now have people who do try to do such things as to exclude LGBT's from society, subjugate women, attempt to smear Jews, Muslims, and the like, and make up stupid rules like women can't wear pants calling themselves just "Christians," which makes everyone look bad..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race is biological. Perhaps you can explain why DNA testing can identify race? Or why a forsenic examination of human remains can identify race?
> It is as “self explanatory” as skin tone...which you also said didn’t exist.
Click to expand...


DNA traces world origins. As populations across the world dealt with different conditions, they adapted to their respective environments.
Why this obsession with "race," anyway Your are wasting your time on something that really doesn't matter.


----------



## DOTR

Lysistrata said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Looked it up.The husband of an adulterous wife. Nothing about the wife of an adulterous husband. Why is anyone even using this word? What meaning has it in contemporary politics. Raised in the Christian faith. Not an "outsider." Read Jesus' words that he spoke when giving the Sermon on the Mount. Why the discussion about being "negroid"?  If you are a follower of Jesus of Nazareth there is no such thing as race or skin tone. The people who declare themselves "Christians" so loudly now have no faith. They are impostors.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks for making the effort. Maybe I too harshly leaped to judgment there. But "cuck" is not really short for "cuckold" (though a derivative) which is apparently what you looked up. In fact "cuck" really has no meaning for a leftist. You couldn't grasp it because you are immersed in the effort to make more of them. Leave it at that.
> I dont know where wives of adulterous husbands come in. As you say they arent mentioned in any context so whats the relevance?
> Being a Christian does not make a person blind or retarded. Races exist. So does skin tone...demonstrably so. God intended it that way. You may as well say "for a christian lizards don't exist". You want some credibility then start by not pretending you can't see objective reality.
> And if I don't remind you of this then Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind you in very short order.
> And when you say "raised in Christianity" you artfully avoided the question. I presume you dont consider yourself a Christian. You show that arch typical anti-Christian snobbery of the left by always being on the lookout for "true Christians" and explaining what beliefs Christians should have. I could be wrong but seems that way to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked up "cuck," not "cuckold." I've only heard the term "cuck" once and it was used by one of those little white boys who run around in Nazi helmits. I'm a moderate progressive, so I don't have any idea what a "leftist" who do. Making more "cucks'? what does this mean? Race is merely a social construct. Skin tone is self-explanatory. A person who actually is a Christian does not treat anyone any differently because of either. I don't think that Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama or the NAACP will remind me of that they haven't already.
> I no longer self-identify as a Christian because I do not want to be lumped in with the actions of the likes of the Southern Baptists, the Roman Catholics, etc., the nasty right-wing crazies who drag down the entire Christian faith and are obsessed with sex. It's not "anti-Christian snobbery." It's just that we have to clearly separate the Christian faith into its variants as we now have people who do try to do such things as to exclude LGBT's from society, subjugate women, attempt to smear Jews, Muslims, and the like, and make up stupid rules like women can't wear pants calling themselves just "Christians," which makes everyone look bad..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race is biological. Perhaps you can explain why DNA testing can identify race? Or why a forsenic examination of human remains can identify race?
> It is as “self explanatory” as skin tone...which you also said didn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DNA traces world origins. As populations across the world dealt with different conditions, they adapted to their respective environments.
> Why this obsession with "race," anyway Your are wasting your time on something that really doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


    You have moved from “doesn’t exist” to “doesn’t matter”. A minute progress but it’s a start. 
    So take the next step and admit that reality does in fact matter...regardless of how uncomfortable it may be.


----------



## The Derp

Godboy said:


> Indians and jews are losers? They lost big time.



Unlike the traitors from the South, Jews and Native Americans didn't try to secede from the country because they wanted to keep slavery.  You guys did.


----------



## Correll

The Derp said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians and jews are losers? They lost big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the traitors from the South, Jews and Native Americans didn't try to secede from the country because they wanted to keep slavery.  You guys did.
Click to expand...



So, before, when you were pretending that they were losers based on the fact that they lost, that was just bullshit.


Got it. Thanks.


Liberals: All the intellectual honestly of a crack whore.


----------



## DOTR

Correll said:


> Liberals: All the intellectual honestly of a crack whore.



   While depending heavily on the crack whore vote.


----------



## Godboy

The Derp said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians and jews are losers? They lost big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the traitors from the South, Jews and Native Americans didn't try to secede from the country because they wanted to keep slavery.  You guys did.
Click to expand...

"You guys did"? None of us were there, retard.


----------

